# AVI2DVD Help!!!



## darth yoda

I have a .avi video file and when i put it in avi2dvd i get the error message: invalid floating point operation.  

I have taken a screenshot and have uploaded it but can't get it to go on this forum.  If you would like it i will send u it. 

I have used it before and it has worked.  I have tried reinstalling it but it does the same thing.

If any1 could help it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## paratwa

Get rid of that crap and use ConvertXtodvd. It does a much better job and is much more stable.

http://www.vso-software.fr/products/convert_x_to_dvd/


----------



## darth yoda

paratwa said:


> Get rid of that crap and use ConvertXtodvd. It does a much better job and is much more stable.
> 
> http://www.vso-software.fr/products/convert_x_to_dvd/



i tried it but when i add the file it says: _______ (the file) is not supported or not A/V file

the file is a .avi file (DivX i think) and says in the properties 'windows movie'

thanks for your help


----------



## paratwa

In convertxtodvd you need to click on file, then add video file. In the tools side you can pick if you want it to burn directly to a dvd or save it as a file on your computer.

I use this program to convert .avi's all the time. It always works.

Are you sure this is a good file? Can you double click on the avi and have it open and play?


----------



## patrickv

paratwa said:


> Are you sure this is a good file? Can you double click on the avi and have it open and play?



there are some movies,especially avi , they are most likely not to convert of fail, sometimes i get those, go i have to so like avi->wmv->dvd or avi->mpg->dvd
long process but most times if i burn an avi with nero to disk, it's most likely to fail the encoding


----------



## darth yoda

paratwa said:


> In convertxtodvd you need to click on file, then add video file. In the tools side you can pick if you want it to burn directly to a dvd or save it as a file on your computer.
> 
> I use this program to convert .avi's all the time. It always works.
> 
> Are you sure this is a good file? Can you double click on the avi and have it open and play?



yes it can play.  



patrickv said:


> there are some movies,especially avi , they are most likely not to convert of fail, sometimes i get those, go i have to so like avi->wmv->dvd or avi->mpg->dvd
> long process but most times if i burn an avi with nero to disk, it's most likely to fail the encoding



yes that is a long process.

i have tried another program called dvdsanta.  it converted the movie i was trying to do in just over an hour and a half.  it makes all the video_ts files. i then put it in a folder named: VIDEO_TS and make another folder called AUDIO_TS.  then burn both folders.

thank you both very much for your help!


----------



## Kazoon

patrickv said:


> long process but most times if i burn an avi with nero to disk, it's most likely to fail the encoding


I have only had a few fail in the three years I have been using Nero and when that happend say maybe 1 out of a 100 I used Cucusoft AVI to dvd converter and it has never failed. You must have other issues going on with Nero...try downloading the codec package...if you try to convert a movie without the proper codec it will fail. The codec package is free to download and will probably solve alot of your failing problems.


----------



## paratwa

Sorry to hear convertx did not work for you, I have never had a problem with it, and I have found after trying just about every other program around that it works the best.


----------



## darth yoda

yes it is annoying that convertxtodvd doesnt work.  i am sing dvdsanta and it seems to be doing the job except.....

i did one  file and it worked fine (did it in under 1hr 30mins) the audio was PCM

then i did another one this time with the audio AC3.  i have the AC3 codec installed on my computer.  when i go to play the converted file there is no sound and the file is small.  i tried it with another one (Ac3) and it didnt work.  i can play the original files cause i have the codec but i cant convert them.

i thought maybe to convert the audio.  i downloaded an audio converter but will only convert audio not audio on a video file.

any help will be appriciated. thanks!


----------



## anu786

Try to play that file in real player or use ConvertXtodvd..


----------



## darth yoda

anu786 said:


> Try to play that file in real player or use ConvertXtodvd..



i can play it on nero showtime (my default) probably on media player 2.  i have the codec installed.

i tried a new program called DVD Flick.  it did it and the sound worked.....except it was all over the place.  when some1 talked u could hear the words way before the mouth moved.  any suggestions? 

thanks for your help


----------



## Kazoon

darth yoda said:


> i can play it on nero showtime (my default) probably on media player 2.  i have the codec installed.
> 
> i tried a new program called DVD Flick.  it did it and the sound worked.....except it was all over the place.  when some1 talked u could hear the words way before the mouth moved.  any suggestions?
> 
> thanks for your help


http://www.cucusoft.com/avi-to-dvd.asp


----------



## paratwa

Kazoon said:


> http://www.cucusoft.com/avi-to-dvd.asp





I have tried that one in the past, it was always a hit and miss with me if it worked. It seemed to be very slow to convert the file, and at least half the time it failed to burn correctly.

Convertxtodvd is faster and I have only had 3 or 4 coasters out of the 40 o 50 dvd's I have burned. And it was the files them selfs that were at fault.


----------



## darth yoda

I would just like to say i have found the best avi 2 dvd program.  it is called winavi. it converts without fail in under 1hr. sometimes just 30min or so.  thanx everyone for helping me with this issue!


----------



## G25r8cer

paratwa said:


> Get rid of that crap and use ConvertXtodvd. It does a much better job and is much more stable.
> 
> http://www.vso-software.fr/products/convert_x_to_dvd/



Def!! I recommend convertxtodvd 3!! It works great and is very fast at converting. Im sure you could find a serial somewhere. LOL


----------



## darth yoda

g25racer said:


> Def!! I recommend convertxtodvd 3!! It works great and is very fast at converting. Im sure you could find a serial somewhere. LOL



winavi in 45mins or less and with very small converted files with great quality! go winavi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Calibretto

It sounds like you already have Nero. Nero will burn AVI videos on a DVD. Very easy.


----------



## darth yoda

Calibretto said:


> It sounds like you already have Nero. Nero will burn AVI videos on a DVD. Very easy.



yeah but nero can't fit as many avi's on a disc that winavi can and the quality is just as good and winavi is probably quicker.  then i just merge with dvdfab and that also makes sure it will fit onto a dvd5 disc cause if not it will adjust the size.


----------

